# Is shutter count always accurate?



## Sleepy_Sentry

I have a used Canon Rebel XSi I bought from Adoroma last month for $499. The camera is in near mint condition with only a barely noticeable surface scratch near the strap hook that you have to turn the camera to see.

I decided to check the shutter count today and was surprised by the number: 8945. 

So far I have only shot about 400 pictures, but given the condition of the camera, I find it odd that the previous owner took 8,000 shots with it. Wouldn't a camera with so much use show the wear? Is it possible that my shutter count is wrong?


----------



## rom4n301

quick question.. i got a rebel xt.. how do u check the shutter count


----------



## Garbz

Show wear? What does shutter count have to do with outwardly wear? If you set the camera to do 3fps I think you would be able to get to 8000 shots within a couple of days.

I have a friend who's camera has done upwards of 60000 and has no signs of wear. On the other hand I dropped mine for the first time at around 3000.

Outside signs of wear show only how well the camera was looked after.
Shutter actuations show how much it was used. The two have little to do with each other.

rom4n301 often the actuations are available somewhere in the EXIF data. If not just google XT shutter actuations.


----------



## Josh66

rom4n301 said:


> quick question.. i got a rebel xt.. how do u check the shutter count



I have one too.

As far as I know, there is no way to check the actuations.  File number is the only indication.


----------



## table1349

O|||||||O said:


> rom4n301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> quick question.. i got a rebel xt.. how do u check the shutter count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one too.
> 
> As far as I know, there is no way to check the actuations.  File number is the only indication.
Click to expand...


Well there is one way and that is send it to Canon Service.  If you need to know that bad and want to pay the price.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry

Garbz said:


> Show ware? What does shutter count have to do with outwardly wear?



There's no direct relation, of course, but it would make sense that a camera that's been used heavily would have picked up a few bumps and scrapes along the way. Just like a car with 100,000 miles will almost certainly show signs of interior wear.

Is 8,000 shutter clicks high for a used camera? How many shutter clicks does a camera last?


----------



## Josh66

Sleepy_Sentry said:


> Is 8,000 shutter clicks high for a used camera? How many shutter clicks does a camera last?



I believe most modern dSLRs are made to last upwards of 100k, though the lower end bodies (like the rebel series) may not make it that far.

I have around 7000 on mine.  Still running strong.


----------



## KmH

An XT shutter should be good for an aveage 30,000 actuations. Like Josh said for Canon you look at the file number.......if it hasn't rolled over.

Your XT isn't listed here but you can poke around and try to extrapolate from the other canon camras:

Shutter Life

For newer Nikon's just make an image in camera as a JPEG, upload it to your computer and look at the 'Maker Notes' with an EXIF reader like Opanda.


----------



## Joves

Yeah but the Nikons supposedly reset when you do a Firmware upgrade or so I have heard. I should do a check on mine since I recently upgraded mine.


----------



## Garbz

No they don't. And every camera is different. Not just Nikons or Canons. While the Nikon D90 for instance shows you the shutter count in EXIF according to the above, the D200's shutter count is encrypted and embedded in the RAW file so it's a bit of effort to extract.

I just did a quick google and found that there is no way to get the shutter count out of a Nikon 350D. The 1D's embed it in the ExIF, and I didn't search any further than that.


----------



## KmH

KmH said:


> For newer Nikon's


 Of, course newer in digital means a couple of years and the D200 is rapidly approaching 4 years old.

So, I went ahead and snapped a quick JPEG with my D200 and Opanda reads the shutter count no sweat. (It's in red down near the bottom.)

[Image]
Make = NIKON CORPORATION
Model = NIKON D200
Orientation = top/left
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Ver.2.00 
Date Time = 2009-07-04 21:46:13
White Point = [313/1000, 329/1000]
Primary Chromaticities = [64/100, 33/100, 21/100, 71/100, 15/100, 6/100]
YCbCr Coefficients = 299/1000, 587/1000, 114/1000
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 352
GPS Info IFD Pointer = Offset: 26720
[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/3"
F Number = F4
Exposure Program = Manual
ISO Speed Ratings = 100
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2009-07-04 21:46:13
Date Time Digitized = 2009-07-04 21:46:13
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Compressed Bits Per Pixel = 4
Exposure Bias Value = -0.33EV
Max Aperture Value = F4
Metering Mode = CenterWeightedAverage
Light Source = Cool white fluorescent (W 3900 &#8211; 4500K)
Flash = Off
Focal Length = 55mm
Maker Note = 25680 Byte
User Comment = (C)2009KHARRODPHOTOGRAPHY           
Subsec Time = 0.73"
Subsec Time Original = 0.73"
Subsec Time Digitized = 0.73"
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = Uncalibrated
Exif Image Width = 3872
Exif Image Height = 2592
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 26688
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Scene Type = A directly photographed image
CFA Pattern = [G,R],
[B,G]
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Manual exposure
White Balance = Manual white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Focal Length In 35mm Film = 82mm
Scene Capture Type = Normal
Gain Control = None
Contrast = Normal
Saturation = Normal
Sharpness = Normal
Subject Distance Range = unknown
Gamma = 2.2
[Interoperability]
Interoperability Index = R03
Interoperability Version = Version 1.0
[Thumbnail Info]
Compression = JPEG Compressed (Thumbnail)
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Resolution Unit = inch
JPEG Interchange Format = Offset: 26848
JPEG Interchange Format Length = Length: 9164
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
[Thumbnail]
Thumbnail = 160 x 120
[MakerNote (Nikon)]
Makernote Version = 0210
ISO Speed Used = 100
Colour Mode = COLOR
Quality = FINE   
White Balance = FLUORESCENT 
Sharpening = AUTO  
Focus Mode = AF-C  
Flash Setting = REAR        
Auto Flash Mode =                    
White Balance Bias Value = 0
White Balance Red, Blue Coefficients = 426/256, 550/256, 256/256, 256/256
000D = 00, 01, 06, 00
Exposure Diff = FC, 01, 0C, 00
ThumbOffset = 2366
Flash Compensation = 00, 01, 06, 00
ISO Speed Requested = 100
Photo corner coordinates = 0, 0, 3872, 2592
0017 = 00, 01, 06, 00
Flash Bracket Compensation Applied = 00, 01, 06, 00
AE Bracket Compensation Applied = 0EV
001B = 0, 3904, 2616, 3904, 2616, 0, 0
001C = 00, 01, 06
001D =        
001E = 2
0020 = 1
Tone Compensation (Contrast) = AUTO    
Lens Type = Nikon G series Lens
Lens Min/Max Focal Length, Max Aperture = 550/10, 2000/10, 40/10, 56/10
Flash Used = Flash Not Used
Auto Focus Area = 03, 00, 00, 01
Bracketing & Shooting Mode = 0
008A = 2
008B = 3B, 01, 0C, 00
Colour Mode = MODE1   
Lighting Type = NATURAL    
0091 = 30, 32, 30, 37, 49, B3, CC, FA, 59, C9, 57, 9D, CA, 8A, B1, D0, 0C, 65, DB, 6E, 1E, EB, D5, DC, 00, 41, 9F, 1A, B2, 67, 39, 28, 34, 5D, A3, 06, 86, 23, DD, B4, A8, B9, E7, 32, 9A, 1F, C1, 80, 5C, 55, 6B, 9E, EE, 5B, E5, 8C, 50, 31, 2F, 4A, 82, D7, 49, D8, 84, 4D, 33, 36, 56, 93, ED, 64, F8, A9, 77, 62, A0, 87, C9, 0C, 50, 45, BA, CE, BF, 7B, BB, DE, B4, 21, 83, 72, 4A, 47, 59, 89, B7, 3D, C3, 66, 7D, 42, FD, 15, 40, 99, 07, 6C, 3A, FF, E1, E0, FC, 50, D8, FD, 9D, 3B, 05, E6, AB, 74, CF, 6F, 32, 9E, 69, 03, DB, D7, AC, 69, 39, D7, C4, C4, 98, 2F, D9, 3D, F5, BF, 0E, 6F, 83, 25, 1B, 2E, 5E, 9E, 20, AD, 71, 01, 19, DA, 34, 27, 79, 68, B0, E2, 1C, 0A, 39, 1C, D1, 8B, 17, A9, D8, 0D, 6F, FE, 33, 61, AE, 08, 99, 9E, 01, BE, 28, E8, 1A, 55, 7E, A9, 4C, 83, 89, 95, 45, CD, 63, 76, 69, AC, B6, 9E, 3A, 69, B2, 22, AA, 4E, 55, CC, 8E, 05, 3B, 8E, FE, 9F, 4D, E1, D1, E2, FF, 2B, F7, 54, 09, 73, 47, 7D, 33, 1A, F4, F3, 33, 85, AF, 04, 47, 52, 7A, BE, 22, A1, 3C, F4, C9, 3F, CE, F4, C5, AC, 30, D1, 8F, 5A, C2, 77, BA, C1, F4, ED, 9A, 5F, 3F, 13, 4D, 8C, D8, 49, D7, 82, 4A, 2F, 33, 50, 8C, E5, 5B, EE, 9E, 7B, 55, 5C, 80, C1, 1F, D0, 33, 4D, B9, A8, B4, DD, 23, 86, 06, A3, 5D, 34, 28, 39, 67, B9, 1A, 9F, 41, 0F, DC, D5, EB, 1E, 6E, DB, 65, 0C, C0, B1, AF, 22, 02, 57, C9, 58, 04, CB, B3, B6, D6, 13, 6D, E4, 78, 29, E7, E2, EA, 10, 51, B0, 2C, C5, 7B, 4E, 2E, 4B, 75, BC, 20, A1, 3F, FA, D0, C7, C9, 08, 54, BD, 43, E6, A6, 83, 7D, 94, C8, 19, 87, 12, BA, 7F, 61, A8, 7C, B5, 0B, 7E, 0E, BB, 85, 6C, 70, F2, CE, 55, 22, B6, 97, 39, A4, 32, D3, 33, 76, 5C, 8D, EF, 18, 78, 17, 35, 8A, C1, 71, 4A, CC, A6, 9B, AE, DE, 2B, 95, 1C, C0, 81, 5F, 5B, 72, A4, F9, 68, F4, 9D, 67, 43, 8E, 36, C8, A1, 40, D1, A7, 72, 5A, AB, FE, 37, 80, C2, D5, 83, 7D, 69, 52, 22, 73, 12, BA, DE, 42, 17, 09, 18, F2, 3B, C7, 42, 39, FC, 99, 9F, A8, F9, 22, BE, 38, DD, 9B, 7D, 6C, 85, BB, 0E, 7D, 13, B0, 3B, 60, 7B, 7F, A0, 11, 84, 18, C9, 14, FD, 01, 27, E6, 43, BD, 54, 08, D9, C7, D2, FA, 3F, A1, 20, BC, 75, 4B, 3E, 5F, 99, 4F, 28, A1, B3, 85, EE, F3, 27, 2B, C2, F5, BD, 11, 61, 32, E6, 9B, 51, 49, 2B, DD, 27, CA, AF, B3, 30, 0F, AC, D9, A6, 1C, C8, D4, 14, 02, 78, 9E, B6, B2, 67, 3A, 7B, 30, 2B, A7, 80, 85, 42, DC, 19, A9, 97, E5, 44, 98, 8A, C0, B1, 58, A5, 6F, 46, EA, 0C, E6, 1E, 53, 59, 2D, C6, 80, 00, 4A, C3, 86, 50, 30, 2B, 52, FD, E9, 54, FB, 67, 75, EC, 68, 8A, D3, DE, AF, 77, FA, 22, BE, CB, F4, D7, A2, 75, BC, DE, 51, 9F, 5A, BE, D7, 17, C1, 31, 26, 03, 03, 02, 48, 99, FF, 20, C0, C4, 51, 36, 4C, F1, 53, 4E, 8E, 3B, 51, B7, F0, 11, 1B, F7, 22, B7, 3C, 2F, 24, 2D, 06, 81, F6, 73, 58, B4, 98, 88, 1D, C2, 0A, 6F, FA, 50, 4C, 25, 1F, C0, 5E, AB, 15, 9C, 40, 01, DF, DA, F2, 27, 79, E8, 74, 1D, E3, C6, C6, C5, 24, CA, E8, 41, D8, 8B, DA, DF, 01, 40, 9C, 15, AB, 5E, 2E, 1B, 25, 4C, 90, F1, 6F, 0A, C2, 97, 89, 93, C5, 18, 65, E9, 88, 57, 19, 3E, 3D, 76, 86, 22, AA, 4F, 11, F0, EC, 05, 69, 2E, FE, 8B, 67, 5C, E0, E1, AD, 9F, 92, 07, CB, ED, 14, FD, 51, 83, 66, C3, 6F, 73, 88, 59, 15, 9B, 7A, BF, 73, 6A, 3C, F5, 9F, E2, CE, FB, 11, F1, 30, D1, DB, BF, 62, 77, A9, F8, 64, ED, 93, 56, 36, 33, 4D, 84, D8, 49, D7, 82, 4A, 2F, 31, 50
Hue Adjustmen = 0
Noise Reduction = OFF 
0097 = 30, 32, 30, 37, 01, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 8C, BA, 02, F0, F4, BD, 76, DF, EF, 30, 9D, 2A, 67, FF, FB, 30, 79, 6D, 7B, AB, 0F, 72, D2, BA, 68, 97, 49, C7, B9, 15, 6B, 5C, 52, 08, 1C, 11, 05, A2, A7, 1B, 48, D3, 3E, 52, 30, 7E, 2C, 8C, FE, F6, C3, C9, 90, FD, 5E, 51, 42, 7B, 60, 3F, 22, EA, 30, 2A, D9, A4, 8C, 55, E6, B8, AB, 2C, 98, 95, 66, 78, DC, 55, 65, 00, 41, 6B, 41, 0A, 0C, 57, 76, 41, D4, 91, 8F, 48, 4A, B4, 80, 79, 52, 08, 22, 0D, DA, 06, E7, 7E, F3, B3, 9C, F5, DB, AA, 29, 77, FF, 70, 46, 54, E2, 6D, 7B, D5, E7, 95, 0B, 3A, 62, E0, F0, 86, 68, 5A, 00, 38, FF, 79, B1, C9, 21, 1E, B3, 5D, BD, 3D, F7, B4, 2A, F5, 5A, BA, 68, C0, 80, 46, D7, B0, E4, 68, 03, 6A, 9C, 65, 29, 04, 12, 60, FB, 66, E5, 2B, 6E, 82, 06, BA, 07, A7, 7D, 7E, 98, F5, 84, F6, 98, 22, 6B, D3, 0A, 2B, 4C, 37, 95, 85, 2E, EA, C1, 13, B2, ED, 28, 1C, 26, C3, 69, C0, 49, DB, 7A, 81, C6, BB, A4, DF, C4, 26, 95, CE, FE, 2A, EA, 19, A5, 9F, 6E, FE, 84, 02, 04, 4D, DE, 27, 6C, DE, 55, 4B, 95, 52, CA, B6, D0, 4F, 0F, 68, 1C, F7, 09, 53, D1, D8, 5A, 03, F4, D6, 0E, 9A, C9, 39, 26, E5, 41, CC, 89, C2, E2, 07, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, B6, B3, CD, 04, 58, C9, 56, A8, CB, AF, B0, D0, 0E, 43, C8, 7D, 1E, EB, D5, DC, 00, 41, 9F, 1A, B2, 67, 39, 28, 36, 6E, A7, 5D, 86, 0B, D9, AD, AA, 9C, E3, 3E, 9A, 1D, C1, A8, 5D, 83, 6B, D2, EE, CC, E5, 91, 52, 01, 2D, 30, 82, 7D, 49, 4F, 86, 21, 31, 1D, 17, D1, AE, 26, BA, E9, 34, 22, 68, 0C, D1, 30, AC, 45, FB, 63, BE, CB, F5, 3C, A0, 21, BF, 7A, 52, 47, 59, 88, D4, 3D, C3, 66, 26, 03, FD, 14, 48, 99, 07, 92, 3A, FF, E1, E0, FC, 35, 8B, FE, 8E, 3B, 05, EC, F0, 11, 4F, AA, 22, B7, 68, 38, 25, 2D, 52, 96, F7, 73, 0C, C4, 99, 89, 96, C2, 0B, 6F, F0, 90, 4D, 25, 1A, 2E, 5F, AB, 14, 9C, 41, 01, DE, DA, F3, 27, 79, E8, 74, 1D, E3, C6, C6, E3, 1D, 74, E8, 79, 27, F2, DA, DF, 01, 40, 9C, 15, AB, 5E, 2E, 1B, 25, 4C, 90, F1, 6F, 0A, C2, 97, 89, 98, C4, 0D, 73, F6, 96, 53, 2D, 24, 38, 69, B7, 22, AA, 4F, 11, F0, EC, 05, 3B, 8E, FE, 8B, 35, FC, E0, E1, FF, 3A, 92, 07, 98, 48, 15, FD, 02, 26, 67, C3, 3C, D4, 89, 59, 46, 52, 7B, BF, 20, A0, 3D, F5, CA, BE, CF, FB, 44, AC, 31, D1, 8E, 6A, 63, 77, A8, 52, 65, ED, 92, 56, 34, 15, 4D, 75, DB, 49, D7, 82, 4D, 2B, 34, 53, EF, E4, 74, FE, 8C, 6B, 4F, BD, 80, C1, 1F, BE, 32, E7, B9, A9, B4, DD, 22, 85, 06, 49, 5F, 36, 2A, 3B, 01, B4, 17, 92, 14, 00, D1, D8, F7, 11, 6A, D6, 61, 08, D0, B7, A6, 99, 02, 54, C9, 58, 04, CD, B3, B6, 22, E3, 9D, 38
0098 = 30, 32, 30, 31, AB, 82, CE, 04, 49, AC, 04, 92, F1, FC, 31, E0, 30, F7, EB, 60, 4F, CC, 88, DC, 00, 41, 9E, 19, B3, 67, 38
009A = 605/100, 605/100
00A2 = 3734828
00A3 = 0
00A5 = 355
00A6 = 91
Total Number of Shutter Releases for Camera = 446
00A8 = 30, 31, 30, 31, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
Image optimisation = NORMAL         
Saturation = AUTO           
00B0 = 30, 31, 30, 30, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
00B1 = 0


----------



## Garbz

That shows how often I visit this topic. This function appears to have been added with a firmware upgrade... 3 years ago.  :lmao:

I was still using a program called "Preview Extractor" which extracts the camera JPEGs and the shutter count out of a RAW file.


----------

